# Looking for Aikido school in WNY.



## Pico (Apr 26, 2002)

I am a student at the University at Buffalo and would like to attend an Aikido school in the WNY area. I have no prior training, but am I very good physical shape. I am looking for a real Martial Art school, and not on of these hybrid fitness boxing schools. Any recomendations?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 26, 2002)

Theres one on Walden Ave. between Transit rd and Union Rd in Lancaster.  Haven't been there personally though, so can't say if they are good or bad.  Big Aikido sign though. 

Not sure of the full name, but I think its the American Self Defence Studio 681-0130.

Hey, tell em ya found em on MartialTalk. 

:asian:


----------



## Pico (Apr 26, 2002)

thanks man


----------



## arnisador (Apr 26, 2002)

Try this link:
http://www.aikiweb.com/search/


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 26, 2002)

Aikido School of Self Defense 
Address: 3135 Walden Ave; Buffalo, NY 14043 
Country: United States 
Instructors: Jerry Phelps, 2nd dan 
Phone: (716) 833-8874 
Schedule: TuWTh 12-1:30pm; F 11-12:30pm; Tu-F 7:10-8:40pm, 8:50-10pm 
Style: Nihon Goshin Aikido 
Affiliation: Nihon Goshin Aikido Association


----------



## Mao (Apr 26, 2002)

Is that Renegade giving info. about a GOLF school!  This is a new era! I knew you'd see the light sooner or later.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 26, 2002)

I just happen to know the school owner.


----------



## Mao (Apr 27, 2002)

I know. You just WANNA BE A GOLFER.  GOLFER, GOLFER!! NAA NAA, NAANAA! :boing2:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 28, 2002)

At least I don't wear a shirt you clown.


----------



## Mao (Apr 28, 2002)

Hey Regenade,

 You should try it some time. You'd like it.  I'm sure that you could find one to match YOUR feather boa.    :wavey: :angel:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 28, 2002)

Doh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

